# Germany in Nov?



## ValHam (Sep 11, 2013)

Would like to do an exchange in Nov on my way to Middle East - any recommendations of a timeshare to visit for a week end of Nov - Would Gemund be Good? -day trips to Monschau, Trier Cologne - would it be o.k. in Dec?  Thanks


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 11, 2013)

Been to Eastern Europe in late November twice a few years back.

Krakow, Poland; Budapest, Hungary; Prague, CZ; Karlovy Vary, CZ...

Any of these are great to visit - Prague was the most expensive and least interesting, but did do the Opera House twice. Budapest and Karlovy Vary were mineral bath towns with old history and very walkable. Krakow was a great town with beautiful churches, a castle, and a lively jazz scene.

Late November is when all these towns start the Christmas Markets in the town squares and near some of the churches.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 12, 2013)

Been to Vienna and Berlin around thanksgiving in different years and really enjoyed the Christmas markets. Weather was good, not too cold, usually cloudy but pleasant. 

No clue on TS but the time of year is good for sightseeing. 

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 17, 2013)

Before I started working in Europe, I usually used the Thanksgiving vacation to go either to Europe or the Caribbean and usually with a timeshare exchange. It is not a bad time to go to that part of Europe, except that you have less daylight for sightseeing.  Prague is one of my favorite cities in that area, but you will not get a timeshare there.

I would suggest Schloss Grubhof, a 13th century castle near Salzburg that was used as a hunting castle by the Bavarian royal family in the 19th century and is now a timeshare.  It is a 30-45 minute drive into Salzburg, a beautiful city with a nice castle up on the hill and a palace in the heart of the historic city.  It is also about 30 minutes to Bertesgaden with a palace that still belongs to the Bavarian royal family, an interesting salt mine tour, and other sights.  Innsbruck, with a Hapsburg imperial palace and a nice old town is about an hour away by car.  Hall, just before you get to Innsbruck has an interesting old medieval mint.  There are also a number of castles in the countryside.  Munich is also reachable in a day trip, as are a number of other Bavarian towns.


----------



## Christie (Sep 17, 2013)

For years we have done two weeks at the end of November at Allen House using their internal exchange system. We always took a long weekend in the middle or end of our stay. I loved Prague and its history. Beautiful. Great beer! Paris is great at any time as is London.  We also did this to Vienna (the most beautiful Christmas decoration in streets) and used Priceline. Got a great hotel right across from the Opera House for around $100 per night. Weekends offer good availability since business travelers have gone home and hotels have rooms.So much depends on your Middle East flight and where you change planes. Any major hub in Europe would offer interesting sights and day trips. Priceline or similar would offer good rates. I'll be interested to know which airline you chose. Long trip so make it easy on yourselves.


----------

